# Gas Mileage (2.8)?



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

How does your A6 do on gas?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Gas Mileage (2.8)? (brokevdubkid)*

Getting 20/21 in the city and 23/24 highway. Just finished a cross-country trip in it getting about 23.5mpg


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Gas Mileage (frankinstyn)*

i got the extremes: 15 town, 30s on highway


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Gas Mileage (ironmule)*

wow mine is going thru gas like a newborn on formula


----------

